# A song I like



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a link to a youtube

Carpenters - Rainy Days and Mondays (Australia 1971) - YouTube


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a tune I've always liked


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Wish I had Utube of the Bread playing this live. Had it happen to me way back when I was a teen, first time my heart was broke...

diary bread - YouTube


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just guessing that you're a few years older than me!!!

Thanks for sharing. I love knowing what other people are listening to!


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

I was young when these tunes played. Mother used to play them when she was getting drunk and becoming more angry/ resnetfull about dad. 

Still think Karen had a great voice and musical talents. So sad she ended up the way she did. Gives me reason to not do so.

Is that Gizmo from Gremlins?...???? 

I loved that movie. Hoyt Axton as the dad was a good call. Think he sang some there, jus ta good voice, strong, deep, and true. Sad ending to a life struggling with addictions.

Addictions take so many of the talented... "It doesn't have to be that way"...Jim Croce died in a plane crash. Some lived on that did crazy drugs, but just make appearances now and then. Is it better to burn out than it is to rust?

Hoyt Axton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good movie.


----------

